# Public service discount?



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do any of you give a discount for public service individuals or locations? In the case of say a fire station or volunteer firefighter or EMT? Just curious, I do a local fire house parking lot for free and was wondering if any of you gave a discount.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I keep my prices fair for all my clients. I price for the work that needs to be done, not who signs the check.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly. I wouldnt do a place like that for free. Those are 24/7 zero tolerance sites. You need to constantly be there to scrap off the lightest accumulations and salt the crap out of them. I would certainly give them a break on pricing but I am still going to make a few $ off them. Usually Im getting $65/hr for a truck, I might go down to 50/hour for them. Im still making money, just not a killing. 

Around here though, the DPW usually just sends a truck over to clear the lots for them. And they dump about 1000lbs of salt on about .5 acres. Theres always salt laying there.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

the reason im doing it for free is because its an at my convenience job, no salt. The township dpw takes care of the lot for the trucks the lot i do is just the lot for the firefighters to park in.And its down the road from my house.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

For the ones that would charge the fire dept..
Take a look at the bill when your house is on fire, see if they get there extra fast for you!

Not sure were it was, but it was on the news some time ago about some older couple not paying there Fire dept fee, the fire dept just watched the house burn.... yes fire dept fees are wrong, but still....

Public Service, I would do for free if I was homeless and had only just enuff fuel to do the job.
There there to help us when we need it, I only want to return the favor.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Also failed to mention I'm a fire fighter there


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

countryboy1365;1205199 said:


> Also failed to mention I'm a fire fighter there


well...
that was something that was needed to be told


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr Who;1205171 said:


> For the ones that would charge the fire dept..
> Take a look at the bill when your house is on fire, see if they get there extra fast for you!


Let's see, taxpayer funded service for the general population versus a luxury service for a client that is only paying for services they receive. Sorry, that's apples to oranges. Nice try.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1205257 said:


> Let's see, taxpayer funded service for the general population versus a luxury service for a client that is only paying for services they receive. Sorry, that's apples to oranges. Nice try.


I live in the south, we just do things different down here. We still do favors with out wanting something in return and we still marry our cousins, I guess I just don't understand.

Taxpayer funded service yes. but the people that work there are still people and do people things.

lets see
Both are fruit, Apples grow on trees, Oranges grow on trees,Trees are made of wood, wood burns, make fire, burn witches,fire dept come put out fire ...I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

You might be able to write off that account for a "fair market value" . talk to your cpa


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr Who;1205408 said:


> I live in the south, we just do things different down here.


My father was a fireman for 34 years before he retired. I know how it is.



> Taxpayer funded service yes. but the people that work there are still people and do people things.


You are comparing a general service to an individual service. Firemen serve the general population. Snow removal by contractor on the other hand serves the individual client. See the difference?

I always get a kick out of these types of threads about discounts and discounts for certain entities or professions; all manner of industry forums, not just snow removal. There's always this "line". Firefighters. How about police? EMTs? Doctors, health care professionals, garbage men, plumbers, electricians, teachers, correctional officers, mental health professionals? Discounts for them too, since they are all doing a public service at some level? To select a few occupations that receive preferential treatment or pricing above others is silly, IMO. No single occupation is more important than any other. They are all important as society wouldn't function without them.

My service is priced for those that want it, no matter their occupation. I don't care what my clients do for a living. I want to be paid for my services I provide and paid on time. Sorry, my services I provide are not worth anything less than what I charge to perform them, which is why I charge what I charge. I charge what my service is worth. If you agree with that, then you are my client. If you don't agree with the value/price of my service, then you become someone else's client. My best friend and my worst enemy get charged the same price and receive the same quality service they pay to receive. Period.

If someone else wants to discount their services or offer free services to whomever, that's their prerogative and not my concern. Do I discount my services? Absolutely not.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I plow two Firehouses and an Ambulance Corps, and yes I charge all of them even my Firehouse. We are in this to make money and they have budgeted funds for this kind of maintenance. I do however clear around some Hydrants with my plow for free only because if I don't we will have to shovel them out on a drill night.
I guess offering a discounted rate is okay but do not sell yourself short.


----------



## old.goalie (Jan 10, 2011)

no way for free.
I personally know of 3 plowing companies that are run by firefighters. When one is on duty the other is out cutting grass or plowing as needed...they make over a hundred grand from the city and they feel the need to steal jobs from normal hardworking plowers.....Free, hell no
They should shut down their side companies and leave some work for others.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

countryboy1365;1202604 said:


> Do any of you give a discount for public service individuals or locations? In the case of say a fire station or volunteer firefighter or EMT?


Not at all....why would you?? They already operate using our money. When they get home they can shovel their own driveway and sidewalk, or pay someone to do this if they so choose. They also need to perform normal services on their facilities just like any other business, and pay for said services through the proper procurement process.

Now on the other hand, I did as a matter of fact just pick up another military family today that we will do for free......they are the one's that are the most deserving of something free from the public. It's the very least we can do for them.

ussmileyflag


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

No such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

TCLA;1241666 said:


> Not at all....why would you?? They already operate using our money. When they get home they can shovel their own driveway and sidewalk, or pay someone to do this if they so choose. They also need to perform normal services on their facilities just like any other business, and pay for said services through the proper procurement process.
> 
> Now on the other hand, I did as a matter of fact just pick up another military family today that we will do for free......they are the one's that are the most deserving of something free from the public. It's the very least we can do for them.
> 
> ussmileyflag


good of you i have 3 military familys i do for free


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You the man Stan!


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

TCLA;1243426 said:


> You the man Stan!


thank you i did 20 years in the army retried got to help our troops some how. i have 4 house rental and i rent to family in the in the service and i take care of all the mowing and plowing to. if they are short on rent i let ride and they can catch up it is hard of a family that has a family member that has member in the service. so i plow 7 for free including my rentals


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm on the Project Evergreen list, but nobody's called yet...They do so much for us, I'd love to give something back. God Bless our troops!!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is what we do, speaking from ym firefighter side. We have a contractor that does the lot for free for us as we are a private fire contractor. We inreturn give him a form (forget what tax form) so he can write it off on his taxes.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

old.goalie;1241546 said:


> no way for free.
> I personally know of 3 plowing companies that are run by firefighters. When one is on duty the other is out cutting grass or plowing as needed...they make over a hundred grand from the city and they feel the need to steal jobs from normal hardworking plowers.....Free, hell no
> They should shut down their side companies and leave some work for others.


How many people do you know that must work 2 jobs to pay the bills or put kids through school? Maybe you do, maybe you don't have 2 jobs yourself. But who the F* are you to judge what guys do with their free time? You sound like someone passed over for a civil service job. I'd rather you just thank your local firefighters and mind your own pathetic business


----------



## old.goalie (Jan 10, 2011)

You have shown your ignorance. If you knew better you would know that in their union contract that they are being paid for that time off and they are "technically" in the employ of the taxpayer during their "physical and mental restoration" period. It is not "free time" as you suggest.

There are many who would love to put a stop to this practice and it is these side business's that upset so many business/taxpayers. The question to the firefighters would be something like "the paycheck includes time off to recouperate, then why are you able to function and run physically demanding occupations"?. To some it would be having your cake and eating it too.

Just one question, since you choose to speak on behalf of people you know nothing about.

should our firefighters continue with their side business's (and have their income taxes disclosed) and allow their pay structure to be debated openly with the citizens who pay their salaries and be paid for the actual hours they work. Or continue to perform the service that they chose to do and accept the financial, medical,and retirement benefits that we as citizens have agreed to generously pay them while using that time off for what it's meant for.

Look at the following link and then make another moronic statement....you should learn to read, no-where did I attack firefighters. I merely stated that they should abide by the contract they signed with the taxpayers and leave some work for other hard working people.

http://www.justlabour.yorku.ca/volume14/pdfs/ss_03_braedley_press.pdf


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

a lot of the fire departments around here have a truck with a plow on it to do their own firehouses. not all of them do, but a good portion of them take care of it themselves.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

old.goalie;1245311 said:


> You have shown your ignorance. If you knew better you would know that in their union contract that they are being paid for that time off and they are "technically" in the employ of the taxpayer during their "physical and mental restoration" period. It is not "free time" as you suggest.
> 
> There are many who would love to put a stop to this practice and it is these side business's that upset so many business/taxpayers. The question to the firefighters would be something like "the paycheck includes time off to recouperate, then why are you able to function and run physically demanding occupations"?. To some it would be having your cake and eating it too.
> 
> ...


All right, I can see yet again how the fire service is the easy target. Hey I don't piss & moan when you break something playing football on your off days and depend on the insurance you get from work that I too pay for. I don't particularly care what people do outside of any job, providing they do their jobs while AT work. I don't think the world elected you as the auditor of my time.

And yes you certainly did attack the fire service and every other public service profession. And I'll thank you for not presuming to know what my knowledge base is.

In the meantime, I'll go back to working 48 hours in 2 days, making sure to get the necessary rest before I go back to work in 4 days.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

"you should learn to read, no-where did I attack firefighters. I merely stated that they should abide by the contract they signed with the taxpayers and leave some work for other hard working people."

Capitalism, is the American Dream.

Because someone was lucky enough to get paid a $100000 a year work three days on three days off that means we have to hate them for hustling to make extra money. So we better hate Donald Trump and Warren Buffet because they have millions and still are looking to make more?

Yes the firemen are lucky, getting paid well enough that they can buy new 3500 crew cabs with the most expensive of new plows to start a plowing business without penny pinching their wives.

Who couldn't start a landscape or plow service on the side when they have a secure $100,000 job to fund it?

While a blue collar guy with his back to the wall, trying to keep a 10 year old truck running with a patched up used plow, hoping he doesn't break down in the middle of the storm because he doesn't have the money to fix anything else and can't be late on the mortgage.

Justice?
Fair?
Equal?
Wrong?

It is what it is.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Sign up to do the job buddy. Push for the "right way" as you seem to think

Facking new guys :laughing:


----------

